

 Greg Chaitin on the limits of Reason (2006) [pdf]  - TriinT
http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~chaitin/sciamer3.pdf

======
anr
A couple of urls, in case you find this field interesting:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kolmogorov_complexity>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimum_description_length>

------
juvenn
This reminded me of reading Prof. Chaitin's work in college library. The
discovery Prof. Chaitin made is thought-provoking, by following Godel's quest
to mathematical foundation.

